# Newest Tools



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are my two newest tools. These are the Hunter tools and use them to clean up the insides of bowls, boxes, bells, etc. It makes the wood as smooth as a baby's bottom and you can start sanding at 180 or 220 grit or higher. You don't need to sharpen the cutters as you just rotate them about 1/4 turn and replace them when dull. A gentleman at Woodcraft said he had one and did around 200 bowls before he had to replace the cutter and they are cheap at $19 or $20.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

You forgot the linky abiut the best place to get these??? I am heading toward the "bowl factor" this winter and it sounds like a good tool to have on hand.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool, very nice and I expect these work much like the Oneway Termite? 20.00 for new tips is great and I expect these are good for boxes as well? Thanks Bernie.

corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Nice tools. I use the Hunter tool on my bowls connected to the Elbo tool. Does a nice job, and like you say cuts out a lot of sanding by the fine surface it leaves. Corey mentioned the little termite. This is my favorite all around hollowing tool. Use this baby correctly and it is the best. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Corey this thing beats the termite tool hands down. I have the termite and may put it up for sale if I don't use it much and I like the idea of no sharpening. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Bernie,
> 
> You forgot the linky abiut the best place to get these??? I am heading toward the "bowl factor" this winter and it sounds like a good tool to have on hand.


Bob you can get them at Craft Supply USA or Woodcraft. Bought them I think for around $170 for both tools. As I said beats the termite IMHO hands down plus the fact no sharpening.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Really, wow that must be some tool! Thanks Bernie!

Corey


----------

